# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Πρόβλημα με συναγερμό Siemens ic60 και σειρηνα DIXIE DX-H06

## phys

Καλησπέρα σε όλους..Εδώ και μερικούς μήνες εχω βάλει τον παραπάνω συναγερμό και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πριν κανα δυο μηνες που χτυπησε ο συναγερμός, βάζοντας τον κωδικό η εξωτερική σειρηνα δε σταματουσε να χτυπαει παρα μονο μετα απο καποια λεπτα και αφου ξεσηκωσα τη γειτονια!! Πηρα τον τεχνικο που μου τον έβαλε και μου είπε οτι φταει η σειρηνα, οντως ηρθε την άλλαξε(συγκεκριμενα την πλακετα) και δουλεψε κανονικα στις δοκιμες που καναμε. Πριν δυο μέρες που χτυπησε πάλι ο συναγερμος, αρχισε παλι τα ιδια..! Εχετε καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει και αν του χει τυχει κανενος; 
ΥΓ: δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικειμενο απλα ρωταω γιατι ο τεχνικος σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα!

----------


## her

Μάλλον το καλώδιο.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν νομιζω να φταιει η σειρηνα .Δηλαδη χτυπησε μια φορα και μετα δεν ξαναχτυπησε?Γιατι την αλλαξε?Επειδη δεν κοβει οταν δωσει ο συναγερμος ακυρωση ?

----------


## RNR

Καλημερα.
Αρχικα καλο ειναι να τσεκαρεις απο ποια ζωνη ερχεται ο συναγερμος. Εννοεις οτι βαζεις τον κωδικο και δεν σταματαει η σειρηνα?κανονικα πρεπει να σταματει οποτε ισως να εχει προβλημα η πλακετα, Να μην κανει reset. Τσεκαρετε καλωδια οπωσδηποτε ισως χρειαστει ενα reset ολος ο προγραμματισμος και να προγραμματιστει απο την αρχη, αφου εχουν ελεχθει ζωνες και καλωδια.

----------


## phys

Ακριβως βαζω τον κωδικο και δεν σταματαει..κατ' τα αλλα δουλευει μια χαρα. Μου κανει εντυπωση πως αρχικα οταν τον ειχε βαλει δουλευε κανονικα, αλλα και μετα το προβλημα αφου αλλαξε την πλακετα της σειρηνας, παλι ηταν οκ.Ειναι δυνατον και τις δυο φορες να δουλεψε για καποιο καιρο και να μπλοκαρει μετα;

----------


## RNR

Ναι ειναι περιεργο. Ποσο καιρο τον εχεις σε λειτουργια. Παλια οταν χτυπουσε τον απενεργοποιουσες με τον κωδικο. Η σειρηνα πιυ αλλαξες προφανως δεν ειχε θεμα. Απλα δεν σταματαει ναωτειγκαρει την σειρηνα ο συναγερμος. Χρησιμοποιησε μια αλλη εξοδο απο τις 4 που εχει να δεις εαν συνεχιζει να στο κανει. Συνδεσε την σειρηνα σου στην 4η εξοδο που ειναι με τον ρελε. 
Και πες μας ξανα

Εισαι εξουσιοδοτημενος να σταματας συναγερμο? Ο τεχνικος χρησιμοποιηουσε τον κωδικο σου για να τον σταματαει στα τεστ.

Sorry εαν καποιες ερωτησεις φαινονται χαζες αλλα απο αποσταση και χωρις πολλες λεπτορειες δεν ειναι ευκολο να βοηθησουμε.

----------


## her

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να κτυπά η σειρήνα για κάποιο λόγο - θα το δούμε τον λόγο- και ο πίνακας συναγερμού να μην γνωρίζει ότι κτυπάει. Ο συναγερμός δηλαδή να μην έχει δόση  εντολή να κτυπήσει η σειρήνα, αλλά η σειρήνα για κάποιο λόγο να κτυπά από μόνη της. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα με τον πίνακα. Δες τα συμβάντα του συναγερμού για να διαπιστώσεις αν σου έδωσε συναγερμό και αν ναι από ποια ζώνη.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αν μπωρεις βγάλε μια φωτό την σύνδεση στην πλακέτα της σειρήνας και μια τα OUT του πίνακα .

----------


## phys

Her η σειρηνα δεν χτυπαει απο μονη της παρα μονο οταν ενεργοποιηθει και χτυπαει ο συναγερμος π.χ οταν το πρωι ξεχνιεται καποιος και ανοιγει το παραθυρο στο stay.Απλα βαζω τον κωδικο και ενω η εσωτ. σειρηνα σταματαει και η οθονη στο πληκτρολογιο δειχνει system OK, η εξωτερικη συνεχιζει και χτυπαει για λιγα λεπτα. Βαζω και τις φωτο που ζητησες Nightkeeper..πλακετα σειρηνας.jpgσυναγερμος1.jpgσυναγερμος2.jpg

----------


## RNR

¨Οπως το λές είναι ότι δεν ακολουθεί η σειρήνα τον χρόνο του πίνακα. 

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αφορά τον προγραμματισμό

----------


## vasilllis

> Her η σειρηνα δεν χτυπαει απο μονη της παρα μονο οταν ενεργοποιηθει και χτυπαει ο συναγερμος π.χ οταν το πρωι ξεχνιεται καποιος και ανοιγει το παραθυρο στο stay.Απλα βαζω τον κωδικο και ενω η εσωτ. σειρηνα σταματαει και η οθονη στο πληκτρολογιο δειχνει system OK, η εξωτερικη συνεχιζει και χτυπαει για λιγα λεπτα. Βαζω και τις φωτο που ζητησες Nightkeeper..



Πρεπει να κανεις καποιες μετρησεις,κατα την διαρκεια συναγερμου και αφοπλισμου του,αν θα εχεις ταση στην τροφοδοσια της σειρηνας και στο trigger αυτης.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αν είδα καλα για να χτυπάνε στέλνεις +12 και στις δυο σειρήνες απο την 4 έξοδο μέσω του ρελε μάλιστα . Λογικά αφού σταματά η μια θα έπρεπε να σταματά και η άλλη . . Κανε το εξής , με μονο το γκρι σε +12 δοκίμασε αν χτυπά και σταματά κανονικά .Καλο θα ηταν βεβαια να εστελνες αρνητική εντολή όπως και να εχει .

----------


## RNR

Ακριβώς να στέλνεις αρνητική εντολή, έτσι είναι default ο ΙC60 επίσης Γιάννη εαν συμφωνείς νομίζω καλό είναι να δίνει απο διαφορετική έξοδο σε κάθε σειρήνα, εγω τουλάχιστον έτσι τους στήνω, δεν είναι καλύτερα έτσι?

----------


## Nightkeeper

Κοίταξε , όπως θες γίνεται , ανάλογος την περίπτωση ,ετσι που το λες μπορείς πχ στο stay να μην χτυπά η μέσα .  Αν θες τη γνώμη μου καλητερα με διακοπή τροφοδοσίας η έξω, δεν ειναι κανόνας αλλα ετσι τουλάχιστον δεν σκοτώνεις τον πίνακα αν η μπαταρία της έξω ειναι off . Μη ξεχνάς πως η συγκεκριμένη σειρήνα τραβάει κάπου 1 με 1, 5 αμπερ όταν χτυπά ..άρα ...

----------


## phys

Παιδια να σας πω παλι οτι δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικειμενο οποτε μη το γυρνατε και πολυ στο τεχνικο γιατι το χανω! Απο τη συνδεσμολογια που φαινεται στη φωτο παιζει να ναι κατι λαθος;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Παιδια να σας πω παλι οτι δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικειμενο οποτε μη το γυρνατε και πολυ στο τεχνικο γιατι το χανω! Απο τη συνδεσμολογια που φαινεται στη φωτο παιζει να ναι κατι λαθος



Οχι, κατι άλλο γινεται . Δοκιμασες κατι ?

----------


## phys

Οχι δεν δοκιμασα για να μη κανω καμια βλακεια και γινει χειροτερο! Αν υπαρχει καμια ιδεα μου λετε..οσο γινεται πιο απλα ομως γιατι δεν το κατεχω το αθλημα!!

----------


## RNR

Ωραια. Βγαλε μας μια φωτογραφια την πλακετα της σειρηνας στο σημειο που εχει τα jumps, τα 3 σημεια που εχει επανω και κανεις τις επιλογες. Να δουμε εαν εχει την επιλογη να ακολουθει τον χρονο του κεντρου, αυτο συνεπαγεται οτι μολις βαζεις τον κωδικο σταματαει να κανει trigger την σειρηνα και θα πρεπει να σταματαει. Ας ξεκινησουμε απο εκει. Και μετα παμε στις εξοδους ή στον προγραμματισμο.

----------


## phys

Γιαννη μαλλον αυτην την φωτο εννοεις..DSC_0172.jpg

----------


## RNR

Γιωργο θελω την πλακετα απο την σειρηνα σου. Εστω απο την παλια εαν ηταν ολοιδιες και την εχεις.

----------


## phys

Για κοιτα αυτη που ειχα ανεβασει σε προηγουμενο σχολιο..πλακετα σειρηνας.jpg

----------


## RNR

Γιωργο το J1 γραφει SAB και SCB. Το J2 τι γραφει?

----------


## Nightkeeper

Είναι η κλασική πλακέτα που εχουν πλέον οι σειρήνες- αντίγραφα της Crow ΒS 1. Το ενα jumper J1 καθορίζει αν θες η οχι μπαταρία στη σειρήνα , το άλλο J2 αν θες να χτυπά 3 λεπτά μέγιστο η να ακολουθεί τα GO  .

----------


## phys

Θα την ανοιξω αυριο παλι να δω τι λεει το j2. Γιαννη (Nightkeeper) τι εννοεις να ακολουθει τα GO;

----------


## RNR

Πρεπει λοιπον να σιγουρευτεις οτι ειναι στην θεση να ακολουθει το go. Σε ποια θεση ειναι τωρα?

----------


## phys

Ελα ντε..

----------


## phys

Δεν ξερω κι εγω τη φωτο μονο εχω, αυριο θα το δω..θα χει επιλογη δηλ το j2 να το βαλω στο GO;

----------


## RNR

:Smile: δεν νομίζω να γράφει go, γι αυτο πές μας τις δύο επιλογές του J2

καλημέρα

----------


## phys

Λοιπον το J2 εχει CON και 3min και ειναι στο 3min. (Το J1 εχει SAB και SCB και ειναι στο SAB).Επισης εχει και στην πλακετα του συναγερμου ενα jumper που βραχυκυκλωνει 12v και com (και οχι com και Gnd)

----------


## RNR

Βάλτο φίλε μου στο  Con.  και πολύ πιθανόν θα είσαι οκ, να το βάλεις να ακουμπάει το μεσαίο ποδαράκι και το ποδαράκι το Con. ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ 3 min.

Kάνε και ένα τεστ και θα είσαι ΟΚ. :Wink:

----------


## phys

Σημερα εκανα μια δοκιμη πριν ανοιξω την σειρηνα και δουλεψε κανονικα!!τι να πω..Αν το βαλω στο CON θα σταματησει καποια στιγμη να χτυπαει αν φαει παλι κολλημα;

----------


## RNR

Γιώργο όπως είπε και ο Γιάννης, η σειρήνα έχει επιλογή να ακολουθεί η τριλεπτο δικό της χρόνο και βάλεις δεν βάλεις κωδικό θα χτυπάει για τρία λεπτά ή να ακολουθεί το trigger + που έχει εσένα απο τον συναγερμό, ότι έχετε ορίσει, στην περίπτωση αυτήν μόλις βάλεις κωδικό σταματάει να στέλνει σήμα συνεπώς σταματάνε και οι σειρήνες.

Βάλε όπως σου είπα το J2 και κάνε ένα τεστ να δεις. Και πές μας, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση πρέπει να δούμε άλλα πράγματα όπως είπα, συνδέσεις και προγραμματισμό.

----------


## phys

οκ ευχαριστω..θα το δοκιμασω κι αυτο, αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν το κανει παντα!! Αν λειπω απ το σπιτι και χτυπησει για καποιο λογο ο συναγερμος, θα σταματησει καποια στιγμη;Υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που μπορω να κανω απ το πληκτρολογιο για την διαρκεια συναγερμου;

----------


## RNR

Απο ότι έχω καταλάβει στο κάνει όταν χτυπάει ο συναγερμός και είστε μέσα, απο λάθος χειρισμό. Σωστα?

Ενώ όταν λείπεις και τον έχεις ενεργοποιημένο απο το AWAY και γυρίζεις σπίτι και τον αφήνεις επίτηδες να χτυπήσει μόλις βάζεις τον κωδικό σταματάει, σωστά?

Ναι γίνεται απο το πληκτρολόγιο ο προγραμματισμός, γίνεται με κωδικούς. Κάνε όμως πρώτα αυτο με την σειρήνα και δοκίμασε να κάνεις τεστ και στην επιλογή STAY και στο AWAY.

----------


## phys

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο STAY το εχω παρατηρησει, θα κανω την αλλαγη και θα το δοκιμασω και στα δυο. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι γειτονες με κοιτανε με μισο ματι :Rolleyes:  οποτε αν ξερεις πως μπορω να μειωσω προσωρινα την διαρκεια συναγερμου θα με βολευε για να κανω τις δοκιμες!!

----------


## RNR

Δεν έχω το manual μαζι και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ, αλλά θα σου στείλω μόλις βρώ την ευκαιριά, ίσως και κάποιος άλλος θα μπορούσε γρηγορότερα.

Άλλαξε το και νομίζω θα είναι ΟΚ, εν τω μεταξύ είναι ενεργοποιημένο το TAMP στην σειρήνα να χτυπάει όταν την ξεβιδώνεις?

----------


## phys

Ναι την εχει βαλει 24ωρη οποτε για να την ανοιξω την απενεργοποιω απο το πληκτρολογιο. Ναι αν μπορουσε και καποιος αλλος που ξερει για την ρυθμιση του χρονου διαρκειας συναγερμου θα ημουν υποχρεος!!

----------


## Nightkeeper

Νομίζω πως δεν θα αλλάξει κατι με το να μείωσης τον χρόνο συναγερμού , το πρόβλημα σου αν κατάλαβα καλα ειναι το οτι δεν σταματά η έξω σειρήνα μετά απο αλαρμ ,άρα και να μείωσης το χρόνο αλαρμ,λογικά  το πρόβλημα θα παραμείνει .

----------


## phys

Ναι δεν εχεις αδικο..παντως και η επιλογη 3min θεωρω πως ειναι ο μεγιστος χρονος της σειρηνας και οχι οτι θα χτυπαει η σειρηνα για 3 λεπτα ακομα και οταν τον απενεργοποιησεις με τον κωδικο.

----------


## RNR

Τον χρονο θελεις να τον μειωσεις για τους γειτονες ειπες. 

Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι θα χτυπαει για τρια λεπτα ακομα και εαν τον απενεργοποιησεις.
Δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις το j2? Να το βγαλεις απο τα τρια minutes?

----------


## phys

Μη φαει κολλημα παλι και δε σταματαει τωρα ουτε στα 3λεπτα! Θα τ αλλαξω και θα κανω αυριο τα πειραματα και βλεπουμε..!

----------


## RNR

Τελικά τι έγινε, δούλεψε κανονικά ή όχι?

Kαλημέρα.

----------


## phys

Το αλλαξα και κανοντας μια δοκιμη δουλεψε, βεβαια κ πριν την αλλαγη που χα δοκιμασει ειχε δουλεψει! Τι να πω...;το αφηνω ετσι και βλεπουμε..ευχαριστω ολους!!

----------


## RNR

:Wink: .

----------


## her

Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και αν είναι το jumper στα 3min η σειρήνα πάλι ακολουθεί το κέντρο στην ενεργοποιήσει και στην απενεργοποίηση της. Μάλιστα έτσι είναι εργοστασιακά. Τα 3min νομίζω ότι αναφέρετε στην περίπτωση διακοπής τροφοδοσίας.

----------

